# Ich kann Java JDK nicht downloaden



## James15225 (24. Mrz 2018)

Ich will von BlueJ auf Eclipse umsteigen und für Eclipse brauch ich eine Java JDK. Wenn ich jetzt auf Oracle gehe, um diese zu downloaden,erscheint jedes mal der Fehler "404, We´re sorry, the page you requested was not found". Was soll ich jetzt machen und wieso entsteht der Fehler? Mit dem Internet bin ich verbunden.


----------



## krgewb (24. Mrz 2018)

Das bedeutet, dass der Link falsch ist.


----------



## James15225 (24. Mrz 2018)

Kannst du mir dann einen Schicken? Ich war auf der Oracle Website, also eigentlich dürfte der nicht falsch sein.


----------



## mrBrown (24. Mrz 2018)

Musst dich nur noch für eine Version und OS entscheiden: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/overview/index.html


----------



## James15225 (24. Mrz 2018)

Ja, ihr denkt jetzt wahrscheinlich alle, dass ich mich total blöd anstelle, aber dieser Link funktioniert bei mir nicht. Man muss ja die Lizenz akzeptieren und danach werde ich auf einer Seite weitergeleitet, auf der steht:"404, We´re sorry, the page you requested was not found".


----------



## mrBrown (24. Mrz 2018)

Dann einfach mal warten, wenn Oracle da n Problem hat, kann man wenig machen..

Alternativ kannst du das OpenJDK nutzen: http://jdk.java.net/8/


----------



## DrZoidberg (24. Mrz 2018)

Auf dem offiziellen Java Twitter Account steht was dazu.
https://twitter.com/java/status/977593186284531712
https://twitter.com/java/status/977602707291713536


----------

